# Happy news for BSNL broadband users....Now switch you plan online



## josin (Jan 24, 2013)

yes you can switch your plan online...For changing your plan first go here to see which is  the best plan for you fill in the details, and select change plan option...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2013)

any new plan from bsnl?


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2013)

Is that really a BSNL's site?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Is that really a BSNL's site?



Yes, domain points to BSNL in later stages of form fill up and plan selection and submit is done from BSNL.co.in !!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Is that really a BSNL's site?



Yes. That Static IP is not new. It has been there for 1-2 years I guess. 

And BSNL migrated from their Classic Portal to Selfcare, where you can file complaints, change plan, almost anything.

Though I don't know, how it become a happy news for BSNL Users now only? Because the thing is there for more than a year.

And Selfcare portal has been introduced in Mid 2012.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, its like piking up a rotten egg from a bunch of rotten eggs, cr@p plans.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

Com'on guyz!
It existed more than a year ago!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2013)

^^Exactly Pratyush,I wonder why such ancient news are being mentioned?
BSNL has two functional online sites,at least I didn't face any issues.

CRM

                   And

*portal.bsnl.in

And these sites are functional since 2nd quarter of 2012...

Hence,no new info as such.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 6, 2013)

PLEASE GUYS PLEASE HELP ME-

I used up 1 GB in 5 days, now i wanna change the plan, current plan is 0.5rs per mb post FUP, if i change the plan will it change immidietly??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Possible on mtnl too?


----------



## josin (Sep 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> PLEASE GUYS PLEASE HELP ME-
> 
> I used up 1 GB in 5 days, now i wanna change the plan, current plan is 0.5rs per mb post FUP, if i change the plan will it change immidietly??



You can change your plan at any time; but it will only be in effect on 1st of every month...


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 10, 2013)

josin said:


> You can change your plan at any time; but it will only be in effect on 1st of every month...




thats wrong my frnd....

bsnl do day wise billing....means the plan will be active from the date ur application is processed.


----------



## kaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there any applicable fees while switching plans? Like the one time fees which is charged at the time of starting broadband will be applicable again or not?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

There is no extra fees charged for changing the plans. You will have to pay the One time Refundable fees ( 500 Rs for 500c plan, 999 for 999ULD plan & so on..)
The Fees will be Included in the net month's plan.


----------



## kaz (Aug 8, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> There is no extra fees charged for changing the plans. You will have to pay the One time Refundable fees ( 500 Rs for 500c plan, 999 for 999ULD plan & so on..)
> The Fees will be Included in the net month's plan.



Thanks... I am on 999 ULD plan and planning to downgrade because after 1st of every month I'm left with 512kbps only


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

After changing plans, remember to check whether you are refunded for the current plan ( incase you have paid the one time refundable fee earlier).


----------



## kaz (Aug 9, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> After changing plans, remember to check whether you are refunded for the current plan ( incase you have paid the one time refundable fee earlier).



Yeah!! It was deducted from my first bill only


----------

